
PHP 8 in 8 code blocks - brendt_gd
https://stitcher.io/blog/php-8-in-8-code-blocks
======
GrumpyNl
Whats the big advantage of Trailing commas are allowed in parameter lists? I
never liked it, if its not there, dont do a kind of pseudo initialization.

~~~
owenmelbz
Maybe not for single line calls, but for multi-line helps with some
readability and git diffs.

$result = thing(

    
    
        $arg1,
    
        $arg2,
    
        $arg3,
    

);

------
sadeghpm
One of important weakness of php language is loosing generic type, I think
this is one of most important feature we need in php.

------
nana-
Why a new major version?

~~~
brendt_gd
It's the standard release cycle of PHP: [https://www.php.net/supported-
versions.php](https://www.php.net/supported-versions.php)

